# Fluval Spec V Filter output Mod



## 2manyfish (Dec 31, 2016)

I recently set up 2 planted Fluval Spec V's for housing a single Betta or some shrimp...I haven't decided yet. After fighting with heaters for a couple of days and then reading how to put some small holes into the pump output tube, I finally got my temps stabilized. Then came the small problem of pump output. The output is incredibly strong for a Betta or small shrimp. I tried putting some Fluval pre-filter sponges on the output, but that didn't satisfy me as I quickly built up some proteins on the water surface. It also made my temps drop suggesting that my flow had changed in the pump housing. It did indeed slow the filtration down. I tried placing a small piece of coarse foam into the nozzles and that worked until they became even slightly clogged. Frustrated I started digging around in my filter scrap boxes. Eureka! I found something that would work for me. I used to breed shrimp and was a huge fan of cheap foam filters until I discovered the Hamburg Mattenfilter. I tore apart one of my old filters to find the part I needed. This fits perfectly over the end of the filter tube coming out of the pump output to the tank without any modifications. Just remove the swivel output part and replace it with the part indicated in the photo's. The opening is large so it will not spray water straight into the air. I turned my pump all the way up as well to see if it would hit the ceiling...but it didn't. It sounds like a waterfall but I like that...some of you may not. I filled the tank just over the output. There is still no real splashing. It is pointed straight up in the air, so it will move the water surface good but not affect the flow of my plants or fauna. I have made spray bars for this as well, but I really do not want to alter the interior of the tank, so this was the best solution I could find for now. Surface agitation without spray bars, air stones etc.

Hope this helps someone,
-2manyfish


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

Also what I think would work would be a outflow with 2 heads on it so water would come out 2 instead of one 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manyfish (Dec 31, 2016)

It sure would. I posted this a little fast. It is dead silent once you fill it..I now have nice surface agitation without disturbing currents. I am certain of this will work. I will know once my tanks have cycled 

-2manyfish


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

2manyfish said:


> It sure would. I posted this a little fast. It is dead silent once you fill it..I now have nice surface agitation without disturbing currents. I am certain of this will work. I will know once my tanks have cycled
> 
> -2manyfish


Very nice 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

I had a fluval spec v bit took out the filtration system in an thinking about putting in the middle of a 5gl rimless tank but not to sure yet 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manyfish (Dec 31, 2016)

That would be interesting. Would you divide the tank into 2? or use one side for the filtration? hmm...trying to picture that.
-2manyfish


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

Kind of like this









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

Basically like that but the thing that getting me not to do it is the 5gl is only 8.5 in depth and the overflow would be 2.5 so the can't of the tank with filtration from the spec v would be 6 in in depth at least in the center of the tank. It will only be a shrimp tank low tech 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manyfish (Dec 31, 2016)

Awww...Nice!

Bump: This is true. Not much depth to this tank. perfect for a colony of shrimps. You have to think really small with this tank. I mostly wanted it for plants and a few shrimp to keep it looking busy if anyone stared at it for a minute or more.


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

This is my mini m jus redid everything new rocks an substrate. Was fighting staghorn an green algae constantly so jus redid it . Got rid of my shrimp a few dwarf rasboras but along nicely some algae but not how it was 











Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manyfish (Dec 31, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Twillz (Oct 13, 2012)

My Spec V is a couple weeks old, and I've been going through the same trial-and-error process. Either too much flow, or oil slick build-up on the surface. I prefer my flow as high as possible (without disturbing the livestock).

I don't have a pic of my final solution, but here's a photo of the prefilter sponge I found at my LFS. Very short (a plus in this size tank) with the pre-made hole. It actually fit right over the filter output, as seen here. But that was not enough flow. 

I ended up sticking it onto a suction cup, that I then placed on the back wall about 2 inches from the output. It lets the filter run freely and keeps the current moving, but distributes it enough so that nobody is getting blown around in a tornado!

Just thought I'd share another option.


----------



## KingKoopa512 (Jan 28, 2016)

Twillz said:


> My Spec V is a couple weeks old, and I've been going through the same trial-and-error process. Either too much flow, or oil slick build-up on the surface. I prefer my flow as high as possible (without disturbing the livestock).
> 
> I don't have a pic of my final solution, but here's a photo of the prefilter sponge I found at my LFS. Very short (a plus in this size tank) with the pre-made hole. It actually fit right over the filter output, as seen here. But that was not enough flow.
> 
> ...


Nice can u get a pic of above the outflow u made 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manyfish (Dec 31, 2016)

Excellent idea!


----------



## bemocked (Jan 22, 2017)

I just ordered this Fluval spray bar from Amazon:

Fluval Exhaust Stem with Holes

I ordered specifically because in the one review it has, the reviewer mentioned that it snapped right onto the spec V pump elbow and fit perfectly in their length of their Spec V. Assuming the fit is as easy as the reviewer implied, I will then drill out the outlet holes until I find my ideal "current" flow.

Should arrive (gracias Prime) by Wed...


----------



## 2manyfish (Dec 31, 2016)

I played with that before I wrote this up. The problems I had with this is the flow was still too high and I was also trying to minimize current for my Betta while getting rid of the proteins on top of the water. The second issue I had was the look of it. I didn't want anything showing in the tank if possible. The 90 degree elbow is really working out good for me...but I do hope that spray bar works for you.

-2manyfish


----------



## kolet66 (Dec 11, 2016)

bemocked said:


> I just ordered this Fluval spray bar from Amazon:
> 
> Fluval Exhaust Stem with Holes
> 
> ...


Id be really interested in seeing a picture and hearing how this works for you!


----------

